# installer un serveur bootp sous Mac OS X



## sebf_98 (16 Mars 2006)

Salut,

j'ai besoin d'installer un serveur bootp sur mon Mac. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un serveur bootp fourni avec Mac OS X. Quelqu'un en connait-il un gratuit et fonctionnant sous Mac OS X ?
Merci.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2006)

Il y a un daemon 'bootpd' situé dans /usr/libexec.
Voir cette page de manuel.


----------

